# So what's all this fuss about ABTs?



## nivekd

Never ate em...never made em...Until NOW...

22 little jalapeno boats stuffed with cream cheese mixed with onion soup mix...and a piece of colby jack along for the ride.








All wrapped up and ready for the ECB...







More to come...


----------



## nivekd

And we're off...the weather here in Salt Lake sucks today so I'm stuck in the garage...oh well...nothin' gonna stop me now.


----------



## nivekd

Done...







Ok...I'm hooked...thest things are so freakin' good...


----------



## timetosmoke

My mouth is watering. Fantastic recipe!


----------



## cdldriver

so howmuch cream cheese to soup mixture?


----------



## nivekd

I used one package of soup mix with 8ozs of cream cheese...a real pain to mix but then I nuked it for about 30 secs and it smoothed out nicely. I think the soup mix added a little too much salt but they were still really good. So many ways to make these and I'm gonna try em all...


----------



## smokinhusker

Those bites of smoky goodness are beauties!!! Great job!


----------



## driedstick

looks good


----------



## jrod62

great looking ABT's


----------



## rbranstner

ABT's Rock!


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like your ABT's turned out great. Congrats


----------



## jp61

Nice Turds!


----------



## tigerregis

Beauty! Now make your own bacon and go orgasmic.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

^^^^^^DITTO^^^^^^


----------



## fl girl

What temperature did you smoke them and how long?  I plan on making some this weekend for the first time and I'm using your recipe!

Your pictures are mouthwatering!

Linda


----------



## nivekd

Cooked at 225 for just under 2 hours. I think I would do 1.5 hours next time and only use half the soup mix per 8 oz of cream cheese. They were a bit salty and think the mix caused that. These things addicting and taste sooooo good.


----------



## fl girl

Ok...because of this site I am going to gain a ton of weight! ABT's Friday and ribs this weekend.  Yup, I can feel the weight creeping up on me already!  lol 

Thanks!!!

Linda


----------



## sunman76

those look great!  I weighed about 150
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   when I got married, a few years later and some good cooking I was up to about 170
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  found this web site now 190


----------



## frizzlefry

Those is beautiful!  Your pictures make me hongry.


----------



## fl girl

Can the ABT's be reheated and how?

Linda


----------



## scarbelly

I reheat them in the oven at 225 for about 10-15 min or until hot. Some just microwave them


----------



## fl girl

NivekD,

Today I made my first ABTs and used your recipe (almost).  I got everything ready and wrapped them in bacon and realized I forgot the Colby jack cheese.  So, I just put them in the smoker the way they were.  Hope they turn out well and I'm looking forward to trying other ABT recipes.

Linda


----------



## spoolinaz

Can nuke them with success. Just get them warm, not much further...


----------



## vegassmokeout

I have reheated them in the nuker 30 to 45 sec. prob is the bacon becomes a little rubbery.  But the flavor is there.


----------

